# Worried about being too big for the horse I'm going to lease



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I'm going to be trying out a horse soon to lease. The owner sent me a few pictures of her and she is super adorable! I was showing the pics to a friend, and her response was, "hmm, but isn't that rider too big?"

Instant self-conscious mode. I thought this rider looked fine, and from the pics the horse does not seem uncomfortable at all. I am about the size of this rider (boyfriend says I'm smaller, but for all intents and purposes, I'm pretty much this size). Now I am super worried that other people are going to think this, or worse, that the horse will be uncomfortable.

I figure I might as well get more opinions on it before I go see this horse. If you all think she is too big, then I'll probably keep looking. Here are the pics:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think that rider is too big, and you're right - that horse is _adorable!_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

How big is the horse, and what sort of riding do you plan on doing?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually the rider looks bigger because her saddle is a bit small for her. You'll be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

bsms said:


> How big is the horse, and what sort of riding do you plan on doing?


She is 16hh, and I plan to use her for lessons and trails/English pleasure, possibly low level local jumper shows.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think you'll be just fine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd guess it will be ok. It may come down to rider balance & skill, saddle design, etc.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't see the photos  
People's opinions differ greatly so your friend may just have a different idea to what is acceptable than you or the owner do?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, the pictures have been moved so I can't really offer any advice :-(


----------

